# Muskingum Hydros



## Blue Collar Bob (Nov 13, 2011)

I stumbled onto a report proposing seven hydro power plants on the Muskingum River. I met a dive crew a year or two ago who said that they were doing surveys of the mussels for this project. Does anyone know the status of the project? I wonder if the natural gas boom will affect it?

Here is a link to the report: http://www.free-flow-power.com/proj... Document - Volume I - Zanesville Project.pdf


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

This is what bothers me about these projects. Page 5.

Loss of shoreline fishing access to Zanesville canal at
the project intake
FFP will consult with the ODNR to determine suitable
mitigation for loss of shoreline fishing access in this
area.
X
Loss of shoreline fishing access to the river at the
Zanesville Powerhouse
FFP will consult with the ODNR to determine suitable
mitigation for loss of shoreline fishing access in this
area.
X
Restriction of public access for shoreline fishing at
Philo intake and substation, to be located on parcel at
County Highway 32 and Water Street
FFP will consult with the ODNR to determine suitable
mitigation for loss of shoreline fishing access in this
area.
X
Rokeby Lock restricted access at the substation Project substation will be landscaped consistent with
surrounding recreation lands
X
Restriction of shoreline fishing access along SR 669
where Rokeby intake, powerhouse, tailrace and
shoreline protection measures will be located
FFP will consult with the ODNR to determine suitable
mitigation for loss of shoreline fishing access in this
area.
X
Restriction of shoreline fishing access on McConnels
Island where substation will be located.
FFP will consult with the ODNR to determine suitable
mitigation for loss of shoreline fishing access in this​area.


----------



## Blue Collar Bob (Nov 13, 2011)

It bothers me too. I fish Devola. It is close to home and can be good at times, but there is not much area to fish now. What will there be if this is done? 

I read in there somewhere that the pool levels may drop a foot. That means the dams would not have water flowing over them.


----------



## shanewolfe02 (Dec 7, 2012)

i think it could be a good thing for the area, though i would miss a few of those spots. perhaps some new warm water discharges?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

shanewolfe02 said:


> i think it could be a good thing for the area, though i would miss a few of those spots. *perhaps some new warm water discharges*?


Ya Great! "warm water discharges"
IF, they are NOT restricted like the ones on the Ohio River!
(just don't mess with Ellis)

Lewzer,
"determine suitable mitigation for loss of shoreline fishing access"
*So what can WE do to reverse the loss?*
MAYBE 'They' could build SAFE fishing walkways along the shore, below the dams?
Like the beautifull walkway, with railings, wheelchair ramps, parking, 24hr. lighting, porta poties & pavilions w tables & grills, *that Pa built on the Beaver River, at New Brighton*. OR the nice simple fishing walls at Pike & Greenup.
lol, HINT
Maybe IT'S NOT TOO LATE TO RE-DESIGN and keep everyone in mind.


----------



## Blue Collar Bob (Nov 13, 2011)

It appears the project is still being pursued.


http://www.mariettatimes.com/page/content.detail/id/549230/Hydro-power-big-locally.html?nav=5002


----------

